# Birthday Gift from my GF



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

&#8230; along with some cigars and a night out with friends at our local cigar bar


----------



## T3Hunter (Mar 12, 2013)

Very nice gift. You better show that girl some thanks!


----------



## jakecartier3 (May 16, 2010)

It's confirmed: she is definitely a keeper.


----------



## Archun (Feb 8, 2012)

Wow, how nice!!
ENJOY!!


----------



## OratorORourke (May 9, 2013)

Marry her...now.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

You are one lucky man!


----------



## liquidicem (May 23, 2013)

Looks like a keeper to me!


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah, you lock that one up Marc!


----------



## Mad4Cigars (May 30, 2013)

The humidors stop coming once you're married.

... j/k ... awesome gift. :mrgreen:

(I'm assuming you already had all the stogies?)


----------



## RockDevil (Jun 23, 2010)

If you like it then you should put a ring on it...... :biggrin1:

Great gift!!!


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Thanks guys - she's definitely a keeper! And Doug, yes, I already had most of those cigars - She bought me some LP9's, T52's and Undercrowns to add to my stash. I had just made my coolidor last week, so I emptied that out to add to the new humi. I guess I have an extra ice chest now


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

marc in nola said:


> I guess I have an extra ice chest now


I'll pass on what I was advised to do...

Save the coolidor to stock your real stash and then keep the nice humidor she gave you about half full, backfilling from the cooler when necessary. This way you appear to have some kind of self control and she won't worry about you bankrupting the family by buying too many cigars. :biggrin:


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'll pass on what I was advised to do...
> 
> Save the coolidor to stock your real stash and then keep the nice humidor she gave you about half full, backfilling from the cooler when necessary. This way you appear to have some kind of self control and she won't worry about you bankrupting the family by buying too many cigars. :biggrin:


Great idea, until she finds the cooler!!! :behindsofa:


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

jhedrick83 said:


> Great idea, until she finds the cooler*S*!!! :behindsofa:


Fixed your post :smoke2:


----------



## jhedrick83 (Dec 4, 2012)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Fixed your post :smoke2:


ound:


----------



## paulb1970 (Mar 25, 2013)

She's surely a keeper!!


----------



## k-morelli (Jun 22, 2011)

they all find the secret stash sooner or later, i had one for a little bit but decided to let the cat out of the bag, so I just jumped right in the pool and just showed up at home with my new wineador one day and she saw it all filled up out of nowhere, needles to say there was an interrogation to follow lol


----------



## marc in nola (Apr 8, 2013)

Tobias Lutz said:


> I'll pass on what I was advised to do...
> 
> Save the coolidor to stock your real stash and then keep the nice humidor she gave you about half full, backfilling from the cooler when necessary. This way you appear to have some kind of self control and she won't worry about you bankrupting the family by buying too many cigars. :biggrin:


One day I might get to that point but for now, since we've only been together about a year and a half and don't live together (I'm recently divorced - yay), I make all the decisions with my own finances and we're pretty good about letting each other do as we like. Plus it's not like I'm 25 yrs old anymore - I just hit 51 so I'm set in my ways in a lot of respects. It's gonna be very hard for me at this point to give up any of my independence arty: I know I'm really lucky to have her and she's good to me and spoils me - something that I'm not yet used to.


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

Damn nice present!


----------



## JeepGuy (Dec 7, 2012)

That is a very nice birthday gift! Props to your GF for picking out such a great gift!


----------



## pippin925 (Jan 3, 2013)

That's a fine birthday present there! Enjoy! Now you just need to fill it :biggrin:


----------



## Hubby (May 28, 2013)

OratorORourke said:


> Marry her...now.


I agree MARRY that one NOW!!! :laugh:


----------



## ubenumber2 (Mar 9, 2014)

Nice gift


----------



## Love Big Ashes (Jan 13, 2015)

That is one cool GF. Nice cabinet Humi too. Love the organizer up top.


----------

